# ASK DBSTalk: Dish 921 Setup Question



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

I got a 921 via Ebay and have a question about setup.

Can I hook up the 921 to my SW64 to take the download?

My dish installer friend says I need to run a direct line to 119 for the download
or it will burn up my 921...

Thanks.

By the way Ryan has more 921's and I received it overnight ups.


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

Yes, I hooked my 921 up via my SW64 switch and it took the software download fine. It even had the very first pre-release version of the software (I think it was L052) and it still downloaded through the switch without any problems.

Bob


----------



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

bobl said:


> Yes, I hooked my 921 up via my SW64 switch and it took the software download fine. It even had the very first pre-release version of the software (I think it was L052) and it still downloaded through the switch without any problems.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob, Did you use input 1 with the power inserter?


----------



## bobl (Jan 17, 2004)

I did but I've heard of others who didn't and it still worked fine.


----------



## ECiaglo (Feb 18, 2004)

robertlaird said:


> I got a 921 via Ebay and have a question about setup.
> 
> Can I hook up the 921 to my SW64 to take the download?
> 
> ...


Bob, How do I reach Ryan?


----------



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

801-953-4003 Ryan, paid via paypal recd overnight UPS 1250.00 + frt + paypal fees


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

So you paid an extra $300 for the right to be a beta tester? Nice.


----------



## robertlaird (Feb 22, 2004)

Better to be a beta tester than not a tester at all


----------



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Robert, I asked this exact same question about 2 weeks ago (after I got my 921 from an ebaY auction as well) and Mark replied saying that the 921's can take all software DL's through any switches now.

Mine took the software DL no problem, but after it did and I started messing around with it I realized that I didn't want to be a beta tester after all (too many headaches as compared to my 501/508 that work flawlessly). So I got my $$$$ back and will wait patiently until the 921 is "Re-released" by Dish as a stable product.

I do indeed appreciate all of you beta tester's efforts and patience during this de-bugging process so that I can have a more stable 921 sometime in the near future ! Hats off to all of you :joy:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Good...... Watching and Recording HiDef
The Bad...... Oops, rebooted again
The Ugly..... Aspect Ratios (Did ANYONE think that the stretch mode looked GOOD in the Alpha phase?)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

robertlaird said:


> Better to be a beta tester than not a tester at all


Some people pay $15 to play the local muni golf course while others spend $250 or so to play Pebble Beach. Heck, there are worse things to spend your money on. Carpe diem!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> The Ugly..... Aspect Ratios (Did ANYONE think that the stretch mode looked GOOD in the Alpha phase?)


That would be a NO!


----------

